# Two Police Officers In Fight With Each Other



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Officers Fighting


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We don't all eat donuts! But that Krispy-Kream did look pretty good!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I would have used the Pepper Spray, or just shot him!

But that's just me!

Steve (x RCMP))


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> I would have used the Pepper Spray, or just shot him!
> 
> But that's just me!
> 
> Steve (x RCMP))


You carry a firearm? I thought that you would politely ask fot it. James


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> I would have used the Pepper Spray, or just shot him!
> 
> But that's just me!
> 
> Steve (x RCMP))


You carry a firearm? I thought that you would politely ask fot it. James
[/quote]

Yes but no bullets!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> I would have used the Pepper Spray, or just shot him!
> 
> But that's just me!
> 
> Steve (x RCMP))


You carry a firearm? I thought that you would politely ask fot it. James
[/quote]

Yes but no bullets!








[/quote]Its not like a 6 pack of Crullers and a large coffee with triple sugar/triple cream from Tim's eh! Bob&Doug


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

That donut did look good.......


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Cops eat donuts????


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The funny thing is we have certain fire companys in our county that have fist fights in burning buildings and fought over the hose. One company did more damage fighting then the fire. We have had masks pulled off, bottles shut off and engines park on the attack lines to cut the water.....so really it would not suprise me, till I realized it was over a doughnut. I live in a ruff neighborhood.....


----------

